# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Ingemmet prepara Mapa Hidrogeológico del Perú para conocer todas las fuentes subterráneas de agua del país

## gpacheco

*Lima, may. 25 (ANDINA).-* El Instituto Geológico Minero y Metalúrgico (Ingemmet) está elaborando el Mapa Hidrogeológico del Perú a escala 1:100 mil, que dará a conocer todas las fuentes subterráneas de agua del país.  
Para la producción de la Carta Hidrogeológica se ha tomado como ámbito de estudio las cuencas hidrográficas, en lugar de los cuadrángulos del Mapa Geológico Nacional, el cual ya ha sido levantado. 
Las aplicaciones de este mapa son diversas pues con el mismo se pueden determinar zonas de alimentación o recarga, dirección de flujo y surgencia de aguas subterráneas. 
También se pueden plantear zonas de recarga artificial, cuando se trata de acuíferos sobreexplotados, como por ejemplo el caso del acuífero del valle del río Ica. 
Este año estamos trabajando en la cuenca del río Chillón y en la cuenca del río Quilca-Vitor-Sihuas, en los departamentos de Lima y Arequipa respectivamente, y para el año 2010 estamos programando desarrollar las cuencas del río Rímac, Ocoña, Tambo y Suchez, dijo el especialista del Ingemmet, Mauro Sánchez.  
Con este tipo de investigaciones se pone de manifiesto el papel crucial que desempeña el geólogo en la ubicación de fuentes de agua subterránea, vital elemento para el desarrollo de las actividades económicas de gran importancia como la agricultura y la minería. 
El Programa Hidrogeológico Nacional que desarrolla el Ingemmet comprende dos subprogramas: el primero apunta a elaborar el Mapa Hidrogeológico del Perú a escala 1:100 mil y el otro es el subprograma de Geotermalismo. 
Este último reviste especial importancia porque busca identificar y definir el potencial geotérmico del país, con el objetivo de la utilización de una nueva e inagotable fuente de energía alternativa. 
La metodología básicamente se resume en tres grandes áreas de investigación: la geología, hidrología e hidrogeología.Temas similares: Artículo: Perú tendría inversiones por US$ 5,000 millones en nuevas fuentes de agua y tecnología ecoeficiente Artículo: ANA Y OEFA unen esfuerzos para proteger fuentes naturales de agua del país Perú se prepara para asistir a ferias de productos naturales y orgánicos en Estados Unidos y Canadá Mapa hidrogeologico del peru Prensa chilena destaca que el Perú se prepara para expandir su palta Hass a Estados Unidos

----------


## Manuel Del Aguila

Estimados Sres de Ingemmet 
Para saludarlos y hacer una consulta precisa sobre el avance y/o culminación del mapa Hidrogeológico del Perú y en donde podría encontrar dicha información. 
Gracias de antemano por su respuesta. 
Saludos Cordiales. 
Manuel Del Aguila

----------

